
MesaTEE – A Framework for Universal Secure Computing - jedisct1
https://mesatee.org/
======
captn3m0
Blog post: [https://medium.com/baiduxlab/mesatee-open-source-
released-a-...](https://medium.com/baiduxlab/mesatee-open-source-released-a-
framework-for-universal-secure-computing-27211ed85ae9)

